# YouTube?



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL34sbtk2qYUv5yBR4363og


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Many members seem to have dedicated channels (I know I do )

If interested, my channel is linked through my signature.

The most comprehensive thread that I know of on the forum is this one.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks, y'all! I subscribed to you both, I'm so excited! And thank you for the thread link as well


----------



## vamps (Sep 24, 2015)

I love Mr Nightmare!
He's more spooky than general Halloween-themed, so if you're into that, he's GREAT!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I do!! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC58xoglgUjiZD6o54R_3kXw


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome, y'all!!! Thanks for sharing ^_^


----------



## The PinProject (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a few halloween themed videos on youtube  
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCT7MCf2l0IVR9rt-RYb9tC2dmlKn1hyS


----------



## Dr. Hogback (Oct 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDjfWpwdUXJSCNaSXg4N4Cw/videos


----------



## Skull Faced Ghost (Jan 19, 2016)

Look up skull faced ghost on Youtube.


----------

